# My halloween makeup: zombie bride!



## cindysilver4 (Nov 1, 2006)

My makeup was inspired heavily by the "Burton-esque Geisha doll" look that Miss Pumpkin did, in this thread: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=58251 

THANKS MISS PUMPKIN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was a zombie bride -- shredded skirt, fishnets, corset top, black lace veil, and dead flower bouquet!  It was incredible on Lincoln Road in Miami Beach, where I live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a shot of the makeup.  I LOVE La Femme Sparkle dusts -- they're all I used here, for blush, eyeshadow, highlight, and all-over sparkle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Thanks for looking and commenting!!


----------



## little teaser (Nov 1, 2006)

i like the outfit and the makeup looks good!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 1, 2006)

thats really cute


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 2, 2006)

wow i realy love the corset!!!.. you did a good job


----------



## allan_willb (Nov 4, 2006)

cute!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 31, 2007)

Yay! Glad to be and inspiration hehehe

You did a great job!!!


----------

